# Dasuquin vs Springtime supplements



## kiya

I took my 8 yr old to a new vet to be treated for an episode of HGE, omg what a horror that was. Upon examining him she said he has artritis, of course, and suggested I put him on Dasuquin. I feel really bad because you would never think by looking at him that he could be hurting, he still acts like a pup. Anyway with all the different joint supplements out there it gets confusing. I realize the damage is done and maybe my only choice is Dasuquin. I haven't gotten a price from her yet, we are waiting for the HGE to subside before adding anything. 
I wanted to try Springtime's Bug Off Garlic this year so I checked thier joint supplements fresh factor combined with joint health chewables. The combo of 1,000 pills each would be $179 for both jars and he's 115lbs so 4 pills a day so it's actually not that expensive (250 days @ .716 a day) (do you think my hubby will buy into that?). If I tell him the vet says he needs to have the Dasuquin he probably wont argue the price.
I have been taking a glucosamine chondroitin msm suppliement for almost a year for my knee and I don't know if I have felt any difference. I understand the Dasuquin also has pain reliever.
Any input or personal experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Samba

My dogs have done well on the Dasuquin. I give it to the older dogs. It is not for free. I know there is equivocation as to how affective these supplements are. One of my girls participated in a research study for food supplemented with Glucosamine. She was remarkably more lame off the supplements. 

Some folks use the Springtime products and really like the results. I have not tried them.


----------



## wildo

I use Springtime Longevity, and as far as I can tell- it is working well for my dog. As soon as she started to moan while jumping, I put her on the formula. Since, she has resumed normal jumping and does not moan any longer.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I've been using the Springtime products for my dogs for 7 or 8 years now. I did try Cosequin and found it didn't work as well for them. I haven't used Dasequin. I do like the Longevity, especially for older dogs or dogs with serious joint problems. 

I also give 2000mg vitamin C and salmon oil (I use Springtime's Omega 3-6-9) and really have found that it's the combo of supplements that works best.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I like the Springtime products but unfortunaely cannot use them anymore due to Havoc's allergy to beef. I just use human grade for all 3 dogs.


----------



## kiya

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I just use human grade for all 3 dogs.


When you say human grade, as in the same glucosamine chondroitin msm suppliement that I buy for myself. I have thought about that too.


----------



## arycrest

I've never used Springtime, but each of my last three seniors took Dasuquin on a long-term basis and did quite well with it. I bought it online but got a few bottles on eBay and was happy with the price, but I also know that you can get stung buying this way.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

I use both Spingtime supplements and Dasuquin. Both of my dogs (one going on six years and the other 2.5 yrs) seem to do real well on these. 

Check out the Dasuquin prices on Amazon. The vendor I order from on Amazon has a shipping point from a distributor real close to me so I don't get shipping charges added. I order the Dasuquin w/ MSM.

Springtime, I use the Longevity and the Bugoff garlic supplements. 

BTW, we deemed Ruth (BowWowMeow) the unofficial spokeperson for Springtime here. Still think she needs to get a commision check from them.


----------



## Mika140

I've been using the Springtime Joint Health Formula (powder that I mix w/ kibble & water) for my 12 yr old GSD for about the past 3-4 yrs. She does great on it. I used a couple others before going with Springtime and saw improvement with the Springtime.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

This is it! I am sorry about the HGE - I hope your dog is doing better and that the vet told you it is more likely that your dog will have a recurrence. 

Then - I have a foster right now on both things. I started loading just the Springtime and saw improvement. Now (because the rescue gave it to me) I am loading the Dasuquin with the Springtime and I am seeing greater improvement. 

So I like both - not helpful huh?!?

My own dogs are on the Springtime. And I wish Dasuquin was at a similar price point!


----------



## lylol

I have been using the Joint chewables from Springtime... I see a difference in my old guy.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

I use Springtime Longevity for my Rottie (elbow dysplasia) and my female GSD (torn ACL).  I have noticed AMAZING results with the Rott... he went from limping to being completely unable to tell he has elbow issues in the matter of a few months. Luna also is doing very well with the Longevity and conservative management for her ACL injury.

Longevity is basically the Joint Health supplement with extra stuff added (digestive enzymes, etc.).


----------



## Rio&Vytas

My orthovet strongly suggested Dasuquin for my young dog with early hip dysplasia, also referred to as mild arthritis, because of the science behind it. What he said was the soy oil & avocado oil powder combo has been shown in reliable multi-center trials to increase the production of synovial fluid. Dasuquin was originally only available by prescription. He seems quite comfortable and his activities of daily living are easier for him now. It is available online for reasonable price. Also, once your dog has been on 2 a day for a month, usually once a day will be sufficient. I will be repeating his x-rays when he is 2 years and we will see how much the disease has progressed or not.


----------

